# Navarre Pier Report Monday and Tuesday



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Fished Navarre Pier on Monday and Tuesday Evening from about 4 until 7 both days. I did not have any luck. But I did see about 6 kings and one Mahi caught on Monday. Tuesday was much slower, saw 1 king and 1 spanish caught. Monday I used live pinfish on a wire leader with a treble hook. Tuesday I used frozen cigar minnows on a wire leader with a treble hook. Thought for sure the live pins would have done the trick but nadda. Not sure what the deal is, maybe its too early, maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'd post the picture of the Mahi, but I don't know who caught it, and I don't have permission from him to post.

Also, Kudos go to the man that netted the large turtle with a hook in him and release him back to the gulf unharmed.:thumbup:


----------



## kbamhi (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks much for the report fishn. 

KB


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

What's the deal with the huge Tarpon that hang around Navarre Pier? Is that normal and do you see Tarpon hanging around other local Piers?

I caught a Sea Turtle the other day in the Surf. It was a gentle giant compared to the snappers I used to catch in the rivers as a kid.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Bluefish Blues said:


> What's the deal with the huge Tarpon that hang around Navarre Pier? Is that normal and do you see Tarpon hanging around other local Piers?
> 
> I caught a Sea Turtle the other day in the Surf. It was a gentle giant compared to the snappers I used to catch in the rivers as a kid.


And what did you do with it...?


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't know about Navarre but in Panama City if you purposely hook or harm an accidental hooked Sea Turtle they will ban you from the pier for life and most likely prosecute. Kid in PCB is in the middle of this when I was down last month.

Seems he was throwing a Cobia jig at a turtle to see if it had a Cobia under it and hooked the turtle. Authorities called and the whole bit.

Don't know how it ended.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

In my story above the turtle was hooked by accident. A very experienced man netted the turtle with his hoop net. Pull the hook out and released the turtle unharmed. Great work by that man.


----------

